# 1 orphan baby, born last night, 7/24/2013



## Roxy&Spot (Aug 31, 2012)

I have 1 newborn baby rat that the mother has chosen not to feed. What should I do?

So far, I'm following the instructions on this site: http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html

The baby weighs 5 grams.

I had no idea that the momma rat was pregnant. I normally let my 2 girl rats and my boy rat play together as long as they are VERY closely supervised. I didn't ever see anyone try to breed. Anyway, I guess I'm lucky that she only had one.

The rat that I think is momma is over a year old and the father is around 6 months old.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think the instructions are about the same as what everyone else would say here, but I would not let your male play with females unless you get one or the other fixed, if it is so he is not lonely I would look into getting another male. rats breeding can happen very quickly. what kind of formula are you feeding the baby? and what are you using for heat?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It probably will be safer to contact local rescues or breeders for a nursing mother, or post for help from people from this site. Handfed babies have a low survival rate.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Do like the site says, do not miss a feeding, keep baby warm.

And hope for the best.

I agree, check local rescues for a nursing mother.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

If you need help on finding a feeding device to feed him with this one really helped me with Toast. It was the only thing I could construct that would fit inside his tiny mouth, and I did not have any unused paint brushes on me at that time. It's a pipet with a really small rubber electrical tube inserted into it and taped. The electrical tube is actually an electrical wire covering that I took off of some wires. It's soft enough not to hurt their teeth when they grow in. Be sure to wash everything really well before putting together. If you use this you also need to take it apart, clean it, and put it back together after every single use because the sides where the electrical tube is inserted can grow bacteria.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Use a small artist's paint brush.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, either fix the male and put him with the girls, or get another male. After this baby situation is dealt with. But right when it done, the male NEEDS a mate.


----------



## Roxy&Spot (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, the baby died... 

I was using a heating pad for heat and an oral syringe for feeding soy infant formula.

The reason I only have one male is because his 2 older companions passed away and I'm trying to have fewer rats. It's a hard habit to quit.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I would say not to let the male play with the females anymore I have heard the breeding can be done in seconds and it's not worth the risk. If you really want them to play together get someone fixed the females or the male. So sorry about the baby it is possible something was wrong with him and that is why momma pushed him away. At least you gave it a try sometimes it just can't be helped.


----------

